# Raleigh,NC gamer looking for a group



## Zakter (Jul 17, 2004)

Hi,

I am an avid gamer (mostly RPGA stuff) looking for a home campaign to join.  Eberron, Forgotten Realms or Greyhawk would be my preference.  If you need a mature player at your table please contact me at Zakter2003 at yahoo dot com.


Thanks

Scott Giddens


----------

